# HFBoard's 2022 Fantasy Draft: Picks



## Paulie Gualtieri

*PICKS ONLY!

ROUND 1*

les Habs: *Kylian Mbappe, PSG*
S E P H & Shang Chi: *Robert Lewandowski, Bayern München*
MJG: *Erling Haaland, Manchester City*
AB13: *Karim Benzema, Real Madrid*
Evilo & Savant: *Mo Salah, Liverpool*
Vasilevskiy: *Kevin de Bruyne, Manchester City*
Sonaldo7: *Harry Kane, Tottenham Hotspur*
Wee Baby Seamus: *Neymar, PSG*
SJSharks39: *Lionel Messi, PSG*
Live in the Now: *Virgil van Dijk, Liverpool*
robertmac43: *Vinicius Junior, Real Madrid*
The Abusement Park: *Sadio Mane, Liverpool*
Venkman: *Marquinhos, PSG*
Pavel Buchnevich: *Joshua Kimmich, Bayern München*
*ROUND 2*

Pavel Buchnevich: *Phil Foden, Manchester City*
Venkman: *Pedri, Barcelona*
The Abusement Park: *Marco Verratti, PSG*
robertmac43: *Christopher Nkunku, RB Leipzig *
Live in the Now: *Dusan Vlahovic, Juventus*
SJSharks39: *Frenkie de Jong, Barcelona*
Wee Baby Seamus: *Bernardo Silva, Manchester City*
Sonaldo7: *Son Heung-min, Tottenham Hotspur *
Vasilevskiy: *Lautaro Martinez, Inter*
Evilo & Savant: *Joao Cancelo, Manchester City*
AB13: *Declan Rice, West Ham*
MJG: *Ruben Dias, Manchester City*
S E P H & Shang Chi: *Bruno Fernandes, Manchester United*
MJG: *Rodri, Manchester City*
*ROUND 3*

les Habs: *Eduardo Camavinga, Real Madrid*
S E P H & Shang Chi: *Raheem Sterling, Manchester City*
les Habs: *Darwin Nunez, Benfica*
AB13: *Jude Bellingham, Borussia Dortmund*
Evilo & Savant: *Bruno Guimaraes, Newcastle*
Vasilevskiy: *Nicollo Barella, Inter Milan*
Sonaldo7: *Theo Hernandez, AC Milan*
Wee Baby Seamus: *Mason Mount, Chelsea*
SJSharks39: *Sergej Milinkovic-Savic, Lazio*
Live in the Now: *Leroy Sane, Bayern München*
robertmac43: *Leon Goretzka, Bayern München*
The Abusement Park: *Serge Gnabry, Bayern München*
Venkman: *Fabinho, Liverpool*
Pavel Buchnevich: *Cristiano Ronaldo, Manchester United*
*ROUND 4*

Pavel Buchnevich: *Ngolo Kante, Chelsea*
Venkman: *Jadon Sancho, Manchester United*
The Abusement Park: *Jules Kounde, Sevilla*
robertmac43: *Aymeric Laporte, Manchester City*
Live in the Now: *Federico Valverde, Real Madrid*
SJSharks39: *Patrik Schick, Bayer 04*
Wee Baby Seamus: *Aurelien Tchouameni, AS Monaco*
Sonaldo7: *Bukayo Saka, Woolwich FC*
Vasilevskiy: *Florian Wirtz, Bayer 04*
Evilo & Savant: *Trent Alexander-Arnold, Liverpool*
AB13: *Reece James, Chelsea*
MJG: *Achraf Hakimi, PSG*
S E P H & Shang Chi: *Alphonso Davies, Bayern München*
les Habs: *Ousmane Dembele, Barcelona*
*ROUND 5*

les Habs: *Ronald Araujo, Barcelona*
S E P H & Shang Chi: *Matthijs de Ligt, Juventus*
MJG: *Dayot Upamecano, Bayern München*
AB13: *Eder Militao, Real Madrid*
Evilo & Savant: *Kai Havertz, Chelsea*
Vasilevskiy: *Milan Skriniar, Inter Milan*
Sonaldo7: *Fikayo Tomori, AC Milan*
Wee Baby Seamus: *Rafael Leao, AC Milan*
SJSharks39: *Edmond Tapsoba, Bayer 04*
Live in the Now: *Moussa Diaby, Bayer 04*
robertmac43: *Luka Modric, Real Madrid*
The Abusement Park: *Ferland Mendy, Real Madrid*
Venkman: *Paulo Dybala, FREE AGENT*
Pavel Buchnevich: *Ansu Fati, Barcelona*
*ROUND 6*

Pavel Buchnevich: *Alessandro Bastoni, Inter Milan*
Venkman: *Andrew Robertson, Liverpool*
The Abusement Park: *Josko Gvardiol, RB Leipzig*
robertmac43: *Wesley* *Fofana, Leicester City*
Live in the Now: *Kalidou Koulibaly, Napoli*
SJSharks39: *Kingsley Coman, Bayern München*
Wee Baby Seamus: *Nico Schlotterbeck, Borussia Dortmund*
Sonaldo7: *Casemiro, Real Madrid*
Vasilevskiy: *Luis Diaz, Liverpool*
Evilo & Savant: *William Saliba, Woolwich FC*
AB13: *Riyadh Mahrez, Manchester City*
MJG: *Federico Chiesa, Juventus*
S E P H & Shang Chi:* Raphael Varane, Manchester United*
MJG: *Marcus Rashford, Manchester United*
*ROUND 7*

MJG: *Sandro Tonali, AC Milan*
S E P H & Shang Chi: *Aaron Wan-Bissaka, Manchester United*
les Habs:* Antony, Ajax*
AB13: *Thiago, Liverpool*
Evilo & Savant: *Ibrahima Konate, Liverpool*
Vasilevskiy: *Thibaut Courtois, Real Madrid*
Sonaldo7: *Lucas Hernandez, Bayern München*
Wee Baby Seamus: *Victor Osimhen, Napoli*
SJSharks39: *Pau Torres, Villarreal*
Live in the Now: *Joao Felix, Atletico Madrid*
robertmac43: *Raphinha, Leeds*
The Abusement Park: *Wissam Ben Yedder, AS Monaco*
Venkman: *Alisson, Liverpool*
Pavel Buchnevich: *Paul Pogba, Manchester United*
*ROUND 8*

Pavel Buchnevich: *Rodrygo, Real Madrid*
Venkman:* Ilkay Gundogan, Manchester City*
The Abusement Park: *Nabil Fekir, Real Betis*
robertmac43: *Gianluigi Donnarumma, PSG*
Live in the Now: *Marcelo Brozovic, Inter Milan*
SJSharks39: *Manuel Locatelli, Juventus*
Wee Baby Seamus: *Ben Chilwell, Chelsea*
Sonaldo7: *Mike Maignan, AC Milan*
Vasilevskiy: *Lisandro Martinez, Ajax*
Evilo & Savant: *Cristian Romero, Tottenham Hotspur*
AB13: *David Alaba, Real Madrid*
MJG: *Thomas Muller, Bayern München*
S E P H & Shang Chi: *Gavi, Barcelona*
les Habs: *Lorenzo Pellegrini, Roma*
*ROUND 9*

les Habs: *Marc-Andre Ter Stegen, Barcelona*
S E P H & Shang Chi: *Wilfried Ndidi, Leicester*
les Habs: *Ryan Gravenberch, Ajax*
AB13: *Diogo Jota, Liverpool*
Evilo & Savant: *Amine Gouiri, Nice*
Vasilevskiy: *Romelu Lukaku, Chelsea*
Sonaldo7: *Lucas Paqueta, Lyon*
Wee Baby Seamus: *Gleison Bremer, Torino*
SJSharks39: *Jan Oblak, Atletico Madrid*
Live in the Now: *Jordi Alba, Barcelona*
robertmac43: *Sergio Busquets, Barcelona*
The Abusement Park: *Boubacar Kamara, Aston Villa*
Venkman: *Dejan Kulusevski, Tottenham Hotspur*
Pavel Buchnevich: *Jose Gimenez, Atletico Madrid*
*ROUND 10*

Pavel Buchnevich: *Nuno Mendes, PSG*
Venkman: *Jamal Musiala, Bayern München*
The Abusement Park: *Mikel Merino, Real Sociedad*
robertmac43: *Jose Gaya, Valencia*
Live in the Now: *Nahuel Molina, Udinese*
SJSharks39: *Nordi Mukiele, RB Leipzig*
Wee Baby Seamus: *Edouard Mendy, Chelsea*
Sonaldo7: *Pierre-Emile Hojbjerg, Tottenham Hotspur*
Vasilevskiy: *Oleksandr Zinchenko, Manchester City*
Evilo & Savant: *Vitinha, Porto*
AB13: *Emiliano Martinez, Aston Villa*
MJG: *Raphael Guerreiro, Borussia Dortmund*
S E P H & Shang Chi: *Rayan Cherki, Lyon*
les Habs: *Ferran Torres, Barcelona*
*ROUND 11*

MJG:* Dominik Szoboszlai, RB Leipzig*
S E P H & Shang Chi: *Benoit Badiashile, Monaco*
les Habs:* Karim Adeyemi, Dortmund*
AB13: *Kieran Tierney, Woolwich FC*
Evilo & Savant: *Maxence Caqueret, Lyon*
Vasilevskiy: *Marcos Llorente, Atletico Madrid*
Sonaldo7: *Mohamed Simakan, RB Leipzig*
Wee Baby Seamus: *Kyle Walker, Manchester City*
SJSharks39: *Luke Shaw, Manchester United*
Live in the Now: *Unai Simon, Athletic Bilbao*
robertmac43: *Kieran Trippier, Newcastle*
The Abusement Park: *Ederson, Manchester City*
Venkman: *Julian Alvarez, Manchester City*
Pavel Buchnevich: *Gregor Kobel, Borussia Dortmund*
*ROUND 12*

Pavel Buchnevich: *Dani Carvajal, Real Madrid*
Venkman: *Dani Olmo, RB Leipzig*
The Abusement Park: *Jack Grealish, Manchester City*
robertmac43: *Presnel Kimpembe, PSG*
Live in the Now: *Fabian Ruiz, Napoli*
SJSharks39: *Mikel Oyarzabal, Real Sociedad*
Wee Baby Seamus: *Domenico Berardi, Sassuolo*
Sonaldo7: *Gabriel Jesus, Manchester City*
Vasilevskiy: *Niklas Sule, Borussia Dortmund*
Evilo & Savant: *Castello Lukeba, Lyon*
AB13: *Martin Odegaard, Woolwich FC*
MJG: *Sven Botman, Lille*
S E P H & Shang Chi: *David Raya, Brentford*
les Habs: *Carlos Soler, Valencia*
*ROUND 13*

MJG: *Koke, Atletico Madrid*
S E P H & Shang Chi: *Franck Kessie, AC Milan*
les Habs: *Mateo Kovacic, Chelsea*
AB13: *Conor Gallagher, Chelsea*
Evilo & Savant: *Martin Terrier, Rennes*
Vasilevskiy: *Tomas Soucek, West Ham*
Sonaldo7: *Konrad Laimer, RB Leipzig*
Wee Baby Seamus: *Gianluca Scamacca, Sassuolo*
SJSharks39: *Houssem Aouar, Lyon*
Live in the Now: *Jurrien Timber, Ajax*
robertmac43: *Gerard Moreno, Villarreal*
The Abusement Park: *Maxence Lacroix, Wolfsburg*
Venkman: *Thiago Silva, Chelsea*
Pavel Buchnevich: *Arnaut Danjuma, Villarreal*
*ROUND 14*

Pavel Buchnevich: *Tammy Abraham, Roma*
Venkman: *Jean-Clair Todibo, Nice*
The Abusement Park: *Jarrod Bowen, West Ham*
robertmac43: *Gabriel Martinelli, Woolwich FC*
Live in the Now:* James Madisson, Leicester*
SJSharks39:* Caglar Soyuncu, Leicester*
Wee Baby Seamus: *David Raum, Hoffenheim*
Sonaldo7: *Iker Munian, Athletic Bilbao*
Vasilevskiy: *Ciro Immobile, Lazio*
Evilo & Savant: *Seko Fofana, Lens*
AB13: *Memphis Depay, Barcelona*
MJG: *Andre Silva, RB Leipzig*
S E P H & Shang Chi: *Cody Gakpo, PSV Eindhoven*
les Habs: *Antonio Rudiger, Real Madrid*
*ROUND 15*

MJG: *Marcel Sabitzer, Bayern München*
S E P H & Shang Chi: *Hugo Ekitike, Reims*
les Habs: *Julian Brandt, Borussia Dortmund*
AB13: *Thomas Partey, Woolwich FC*
Evilo & Savant: *Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang, Barcelona*
Vasilevskiy: *Yeremi Pino, Villarreal*
Sonaldo7: *Joel Matip, Liverpool*
Wee Baby Seamus: *Renato Sanchez, Lille*
SJSharks39: *Amadou Haidara, RB Leipzig*
Live in the Now: *Noa Lang, Club Brugge*
robertmac43: *Ruben Neves, Wolverhampton*
The Abusement Park: *Patson Daka, Leicester*
Venkman: *Pedro Porro, Sporting*
Pavel Buchnevich: *Giovani Reyna, Borussia Dortmund*
*ROUND 16*

Pavel Buchnevich: *Youri Tielemans, Leicester*
Venkman: *Luis Alberto, Lazio*
The Abusement Park: *Timothy Castagne, Leicester*
robertmac43: *Alexander Isak, Real Sociedad*
Live in the Now: *Rodrigo de Paul, Atletico Madrid*
SJSharks39: *Timo Werner, Chelsea*
Wee Baby Seamus: *Pierre Kalulu, AC Milan*
Sonaldo7: *Ismael Bennacer, AC Milan*
Vasilevskiy: *Charles de Ketelaere, Club Brugge*
Evilo & Savant: *Keylor Navas, PSG*
AB13: *Stefan de Vrij, Inter*
MJG: *Marco Reus, Borussia Dortmund*
S E P H & Shang Chi: *Harvey Barnes, Leicester*
les Habs: *Dodo, Shakhtar Donetsk*
*ROUND 17*

MJG: *Zeki Celik, Lille*
S E P H & Shang Chi: *Takehiro Tomiyasu, Woolwich FC*
les Habs: *Ibrahim Sangare, PSV Eindhoven*
AB13: *Christian Pulisic, Chelsea*
Evilo & Savant: *Alban Lafont, Nantes*
Vasilevskiy: *Inigo Martinez, Athletic Bilbao*
Sonaldo7: *Matheus Cunha, Atletico Madrid*
Wee Baby Seamus: *Pedro Neto, Wolverhampton*
SJSharks39: *Evan N'Dicka, Frankfurt*
Live in the Now: *Alex Sandro, Juventus*
robertmac43: *Ben White, Woolwich FC*
The Abusement Park: *Mateo Guendouzi, Marseille*
Venkman: *Gabriel Magalhaes, Woolwich FC*
Pavel Buchnevich: *Angel Di Maria, PSG*
*ROUND 18*

Pavel Buchnevich: *Manuel Akanji, Borussia Dortmund*
Venkman: *Teun Koopmeiners, Atalanta*
The Abusement Park: *Cheick Doucoure, Lens*
robertmac43: *Matheus Nunes, Sporting*
Live in the Now:* Moussa Dembele, Lyon*
SJSharks39: *Jonathan David, Lille*
Wee Baby Seamus: *Luka Sucic, RB Salzburg*
Sonaldo7: *John Stones, Manchester City*
Vasilevskiy: *Ivan Perisic, Tottenham Hotspur*
Evilo & Savant: *Kouadio Kone, Borussia Mönchengladbach*
AB13: *Marco Asensio, Real Madrid*
MJG: *Eric Garcia, Barcelona*
S E P H & Shang Chi: *Naby Keita, Liverpool*
les Habs: *Malo Gusto, Lyon*
*ROUND 19*

MJG: *Hugo Lloris, Tottenham Hotspur*
S E P H & Shang Chi: *Denzel Dumfries, Inter*
les Habs: *Goncalo Inacio, Sporting*
AB13: *Nathan Ake, Manchester City*
Evilo & Savant: *Michael Olise, Crystal Palace*
Vasilevskiy: *Juan Cuadrado, Juventus*
Sonaldo7: *Hakan Calhanoglu, Inter Milan*
Wee Baby Seamus: *Kalvin Phillips, Manchester City*
SJSharks39: *Pape Sarr, Tottenham Hotspur*
Live in the Now: *Marc Guehi, Crystal Palace*
robertmac43: *Samuel Chukwueze, Villarreal*
The Abusement Park: *Grimaldo, Benfica*
Venkman: *David de Gea, Manchester United*
Pavel Buchnevich: *Sergino Dest, Barcelona*
*ROUND 20*

Pavel Buchnevich: *Angelino, RB Leipzig*
Venkman: *Duvan Zapata, Atalanta*
The Abusement Park:*Dominic Calvert-Lewin, Everton*
robertmac43: *Marc Cucurella, Brighton*
Live in the Now: *Nicolo Zaniolo, Roma*
SJSharks39: *Owen Wijndal, AZ Alkmaar*
Wee Baby Seamus: *Leonardo Bonucci, Juventus*
Sonaldo7: *Fabio Vieira, Porto*
Vasilevskiy: *Yousouffa Moukoko, Borussia Dortmund*
Evilo & Savant: *Noussair Mazraoui, Bayern München*
AB13: *Davide Calabria, AC Milan*
MJG: *Yves Bissouma, Tottenham Hotspur*
S E P H & Shang Chi: *Leonardo Spinazzola, Roma*
les Habs: *Pablo Torre, Barcelona*
*ROUND 21*

MJG:* Wilfried Zaha, Crystal Palace*
S E P H & Shang Chi: *Jonathan Tah, Bayer 04*
les Habs: *Sergio Gomez, Anderlecht*
AB13:* Emile Smith-Rowe, Woolwich FC*
Evilo & Savant: *Rayan Ait Nouri, Wolverhampton*
Vasilevskiy: *Marcos Alonso, Chelsea*
Sonaldo7: *Pedro Goncalves, Sporting*
Wee Baby Seamus: *Sebastian Haller, Ajax*
SJSharks39: *Benjamin Pavard, Bayern München*
Live in the Now:* Arnaud Kalimuendo, Lens*
robertmac43: *Jamie Vardy, Leicester*
The Abusement Park: *Adile Aouchiche, Saint-Etienne*
Venkman: *Hakim Ziyech, Chelsea*
Pavel Buchnevich: *Jeremiah St. Juste, Mainz*
*ROUND 22*

Pavel Buchnevich: *Ilan Meslier, Leeds*
Venkman: *Tanguy Ndombele, Tottenham Hotspur*
The Abusement Park: *Dusan Tadic, Ajax*
robertmac43: *Adam Hlozek, Sparta Prague*
Live in the Now: *Jordan Henderson, Liverpool*
SJSharks39: *Thomas Lemar, Atletico Madrid*
Wee Baby Seamus: *Tariq Lamptey, Brighton*
Sonaldo7: *Marcos Acuna, Sevilla*
Vasilevskiy: *Warren Zaire-Emery, PSG*
Evilo & Savant: *Dmitri Payet, Marseille*
AB13: *Aaron Ramsdale, Woolwich FC*
MJG: *Jose Sa, Wolverhampton*
S E P H & Shang Chi: *Manuel Neuer, Bayern München*
les Habs: *Lucas Digne, Aston Villa*
*ROUND 23*

MJG: *Robin Gosens, Inter*
S E P H & Shang Chi: *Sasa Kalajdzic, Stuttgart*
les Habs: *Gerard Pique, Barcelona*
AB13: *Renan Lodi, Atletico Madrid*
Evilo & Savant: *Warmed Omari, Rennes*
Vasilevskiy: *Robert Sanchez, Brighton*
Sonaldo7: *Danilo, Juventus*
Wee Baby Seamus: *Yassine Bounou, Sevilla*
SJSharks39: *Dean Henderson, Manchester United*
Live in the Now: *Diogo Costa, Porto*
robertmac43: *Lutsharel Geertruida, Feyenoord*
The Abusement Park: *Diego Carlos, Aston Villa*
Venkman: *Ricardo Perira, Leicester*
Pavel Buchnevich:* Luis Sinisterra, Feyenoord*
*ROUND 24*

Pavel Buchnevich: *Piotr Zielinski, Napoli*
Venkman: *Tyrell Malacia, Feyenoord*
The Abusement Park: *Nick Pope, Newcatle*
robertmac43: *Justin Bijlow, Feyenoord*
Live in the Now: *Youcef Atal, Nice*
SJSharks39: *Diogo Dalot, Manchester United*
Wee Baby Seamus: *Jorginho, Chelsea*
Sonaldo7: *Alexander Nubel, Bayern München*
Vasilevskiy: *Tanguy Nianzou, Bayern München*
Evilo & Savant: *Mohamed El Arouch, Lyon*
AB13: *Ivan Toney, Brentford*
MJG: *Reinildo Mandava, Atletico Madrid*
S E P H & Shang Chi: *Mohamed Camara, RB Salzburg*
les Habs: *Andre Onana, Ajax*


----------



## les Habs

Kylian Mbappé

@S E P H 
@dipstick


----------



## Michigan

_Robert Lewandowski Bayern *München* @MJG_​


----------



## MJG

Erling Braut Haaland


----------



## AB13

Karim Benzema 

@Evilo and @Savant: your turn.


----------



## Evilo

We'll pick Salah.
@Vasilevskiy


----------



## Vasilevskiy

Kevin De Bruyne

@Sonaldo7


----------



## Paulie Gualtieri

Harry Kane

@Wee Baby Seamus


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Neymar 

@SJSharks39


----------



## SJSharks72

Messi

@Live in the Now


----------



## Live in the Now

Virgil van Dijk to stop all these guys.

@robertmac43


----------



## robertmac43

*Vinicius Junior *​*@The Abusement Park *​


----------



## The Abusement Park

Sadio Mane

@Venkman


----------



## Venkman

Marquinhos

@Pavel Buchnevich


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

Joshua Kimmich and Phil Foden

@Venkman


----------



## Venkman

Pedri

@The Abusement Park


----------



## The Abusement Park

Marco Verratti

@robertmac43


----------



## robertmac43

Christopher Nkunku

@Live in the Now


----------



## Live in the Now

Furious about that pick. Not the easiest one for me here but I'll take Dusan Vlahovic. No need to mess around here, I want goals

@SJSharks39


----------



## SJSharks72

Let’s roll with Frenkie de Jong

@Wee Baby Seamus


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Bernardo Silva 

@Sonaldo7


----------



## Paulie Gualtieri

Son Heung-Min

@Vasilevskiy


----------



## Vasilevskiy

Need goals.

Lautaro

@Evilo @Savant


----------



## Evilo

We're picking Cancelo
@AB13


----------



## AB13

Declan Rice 

@MJG


----------



## MJG

Ruben Dias


----------



## MJG

@Seph and @Shang Chi


----------



## Michigan

Bruno Fernandes @MJG


----------



## MJG

Rodri

@les Habs


----------



## les Habs

Eduardo Camavinga

@S E P H 
@mope


----------



## AB13

I was messaged. 
@Shang Chi and @S E P H are taking Raheem Sterling

It’s your turn again @les Habs


----------



## les Habs

Darwin Nunez

@AB13


----------



## AB13

Jude Bellingham 

@Evilo and @Savant are next


----------



## Evilo

Bruno Guimaraes

@Vasilevskiy


----------



## Vasilevskiy

Niccolo Barella

@Sonaldo7


----------



## Paulie Gualtieri

Theo Hernandez

@Wee Baby Seamus


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Mason Mount 

@SJSharks39


----------



## SJSharks72

Sergej Milinkovic Savic

@Live in the Now


----------



## Live in the Now

Leroy Sane

Vlahovic needs service

@robertmac43


----------



## robertmac43

Leon Goretzka 
@The Abusement Park


----------



## The Abusement Park

Serge Gnabry

@Venkman


----------



## Venkman

Fabinho

@Pavel Buchnevich


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

Cristiano Ronaldo and Ngolo Kante

@Venkman


----------



## Venkman

Jadon Sancho

@The Abusement Park


----------



## The Abusement Park

Jules Kounde 

@robertmac43


----------



## robertmac43

Aymeric Laporte​
@Live in the Now


----------



## Live in the Now

Federico Valverde, utterly dominant player in CM we will use him there despite what a certain manager wants to do.

@SJSharks39


----------



## SJSharks72

I need goals so

Patrik Schick

@Wee Baby Seamus


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Aurelien Tchouameni

@Sonaldo7


----------



## Paulie Gualtieri

Bukayo Saka

@Vasilevskiy


----------



## Vasilevskiy

Florian Wirtz

@Evilo @Savant


----------



## Evilo

Trent Alexander Arnold

@AB13


----------



## AB13

Reece James 

@MJG


----------



## MJG

Achraf Hakimi 

@Seph & @Shang Chi


----------



## Michigan

Alphonso Davies @MJG


----------



## MJG

Ousmane Dembélé

@les Habs


----------



## les Habs

Ronald Araujo

@S E P H 
@Super genius


----------



## Michigan

Matthijs de Ligt @les Habs


----------



## MJG

Dayot Upamecano

@AB13


----------



## AB13

Eder Militao

@Evilo and @Savant


----------



## Evilo

Kai Havertz
@Vasilevskiy


----------



## Vasilevskiy

Milan Skriniar 

@Sonaldo7


----------



## Paulie Gualtieri

Fikayo Tomori

@Wee Baby Seamus


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Rafael Leao

@SJSharks39


----------



## SJSharks72

Edmond Tapsoba

@Live in the Now


----------



## Live in the Now

I think if I don't take Moussa Diaby now I won't get him, so there. France will win another WC if they have a manager put him, Theo, Tchou, Mbappe, Nkunku out there all at the same time. Can't match that kind of talent.

@robertmac43


----------



## robertmac43

Luka Modric 

@The Abusement Park


----------



## The Abusement Park

Ferland Mendy

@Venkman


----------



## Venkman

Paulo Dybala

@Pavel Buchnevich


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

Ansu

Bastoni

@Venkman


----------



## Venkman

Andrew Robertson

@The Abusement Park


----------



## The Abusement Park

Josko Gvardiol

@robertmac43


----------



## robertmac43

Wesley Fofana 

@Live in the Now


----------



## Live in the Now

I’ll complete my CB wall by taking Kalidou Koulibaly.

@SJSharks39


----------



## SJSharks72

Kingsley Coman to finish my front 3

@Wee Baby Seamus


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Nico Schlotterbeck

@Sonaldo7


----------



## Paulie Gualtieri

Casemiro

@Vasilevskiy


----------



## Vasilevskiy

Luis Díaz

@Evilo @Savant


----------



## Savant

William Saliba

@AB13


----------



## AB13

Riyad Mahrez 

@MJG


----------



## MJG

Federico Chiesa

@Seph @Shang Chi


----------



## Seph

MJG said:


> Federico Chiesa
> 
> @Seph @Shang Chi



If you want him to get the notification, you should probably tag the right seph. But either way, there's no need to keep tagging me on all of these.


----------



## Savant

Seph said:


> If you want him to get the notification, you should probably tag the right seph. But either way, there's no need to keep tagging me on all of these.



Excuse me, this is the picks only thread.


----------



## Michigan

Raphaël *Varane @MJG *​


----------



## MJG

Sandro Tonali and Marcus Rashford 

@Shang Chi


----------



## AB13

I was PMed
@Shang Chi and @S E P H take Aaron Wan-Bissaka.


----------



## SJSharks72

@les Habs up


----------



## les Habs

Antony Matheus dos Santos

@AB13


----------



## AB13

Thiago Alcantara

@Evilo and @Savant


----------



## Evilo

Konate
@Vasilevskiy


----------



## Vasilevskiy

Cortouis

@Sonaldo7


----------



## Paulie Gualtieri

Lucas Hernandez 

@Wee Baby Seamus


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Victor Osimhen

@SJSharks39


----------



## SJSharks72

Pau Torres

@Live in the Now


----------



## Live in the Now

Joao Felix

@robertmac43


----------



## robertmac43

Raphinha (the Leeds one)

@The Abusement Park


----------



## The Abusement Park

Wissam Ben Yedder

@Venkman


----------



## Venkman

Alisson

@Pavel Buchnevich


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

Paul Pogba 

Rodrygo

@Venkman


----------



## Venkman

Ilkay Gundogan

@The Abusement Park


----------



## The Abusement Park

Nabil Fekir

@robertmac43


----------



## robertmac43

Gianluigi Donnarumma 

@Live in the Now


----------



## Live in the Now

Andy Robertson

@SJSharks39


----------



## SJSharks72

Live in the Now said:


> Andy Robertson
> 
> @SJSharks39



Gone in round 6


----------



## Live in the Now

I will instead take Marcelo Brozovic

@SJSharks39


----------



## SJSharks72

Manuel Locatelli

@Wee Baby Seamus


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Ben Chilwell 

@Sonaldo7


----------



## Paulie Gualtieri

Mike Maignan

@Vasilevskiy


----------



## Vasilevskiy

Lisandro Martinez

@Evilo @Savant


----------



## Evilo

Cristian Romero
@AB13


----------



## AB13

David Alaba 

@MJG


----------



## MJG

Thomas Muller 

@Shang Chi


----------



## Michigan

Gavi @les Habs


----------



## les Habs

Lorenzo Pellegrini
Marc-Andre Ter Stegen

@Shangri-La Dee Da
@AB13


----------



## Michigan

Ndidi @les Habs


----------



## les Habs

Ryan Gravenberch

@AB13


----------



## AB13

Diogo Jota 

@Evilo and @Savant


----------



## Evilo

Amine Gouiri
@Vasilevskiy


----------



## Vasilevskiy

Lukaku

@Sonaldo7


----------



## Paulie Gualtieri

Lucas Paqueta

@Wee Baby Seamus


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Let's go with Gleison Bremer

@SJSharks39


----------



## SJSharks72

The last goalkeeper worth taking before round 11 for me

Jan Oblak 

@Live in the Now


----------



## Live in the Now

Jordi Alba, guys timeless he’ll play three more seasons at least.

@robertmac43


----------



## robertmac43

Sergio Busquets 

@The Abusement Park


----------



## The Abusement Park

Boubacar Kamara

@Venkman


----------



## Venkman

Dejan Kulusevski

@Pavel Buchnevich


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

Jose Gimenez

Nuno Mendes

@SJSharks39 picking for @Venkman


----------



## SJSharks72

@Venkman wants Jamal Musiala

@The Abusement Park up


----------



## The Abusement Park

Mikel Merino

@robertmac43


----------



## robertmac43

Jose Gaya

@Live in the Now


----------



## Live in the Now

Considered picking other guys but I don't want to lose him

Nahuel Molina

@SJSharks39


----------



## SJSharks72

Nordi Mukiele

@Wee Baby Seamus


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Edouard Mendy

@Sonaldo7


----------



## Paulie Gualtieri

Pierre-Emile Hojbjerg

@Vasilevskiy


----------



## Vasilevskiy

Zinchenko

@Evilo @Savant


----------



## Evilo

Vitinha. 
@AB13


----------



## AB13

Emiliano Martinez 

@MJG


----------



## MJG

Raphael Guerreiro

@Shang Chi


----------



## S E P H

Monet FC is proud to effin' select,


























Rayan Cherki, RW [Olympique Lyon]

@Sergio Ramos


----------



## les Habs

Ferran Torres

@MJG


----------



## MJG

Dominik Szoboszlai

@S E P H


----------



## S E P H

Monet FC is proud to select to join our artistic army of free spiriteers...





















Benoit Badiashile, CB [AS Monaco]

@Florentino Perez


----------



## les Habs

Karim Adeyemi

@AB13


----------



## AB13

Kieran Tierney 

@Evilo and @Savant


----------



## Savant

Max Caqueret

@Vasilevskiy


----------



## Vasilevskiy

Marcos Llorente

@Sonaldo7


----------



## Paulie Gualtieri

Mohamed Simakan

@Wee Baby Seamus


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Kyle Walker

@SJSharks39


----------



## SJSharks72

Luke Shaw

@Live in the Now


----------



## Live in the Now

Unai Simon

@robertmac43


----------



## robertmac43

Kieran Trippier 

@The Abusement Park


----------



## The Abusement Park

Hate that I’m picking this guy but….

Ederson

@Venkman


----------



## Venkman

Julian Alvarez

@Pavel Buchnevich


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

Gregor Kobel

Dani Carvajal

@Venkman or @SJSharks39 picking for him.


----------



## Venkman

Dani Olmo

@The Abusement Park


----------



## The Abusement Park

Jack Grealish

@robertmac43


----------



## robertmac43

Presnel Kimpembe 

@Live in the Now


----------



## Live in the Now

Fabian Ruiz

@SJSharks39


----------



## SJSharks72

Mikel Oyarzabal

@Wee Baby Seamus


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Domenico Berardi

@Sonaldo7


----------



## Paulie Gualtieri

Gabriel Jesus

@Vasilevskiy


----------



## Vasilevskiy

Niklas Süle 

@Evilo @Savant


----------



## Evilo

Castello Lukeba
@AB13


----------



## AB13

Martin Ødegaard 

@MJG


----------



## Michigan

David Raya, Brentford @MJG @les Habs


----------



## MJG

Sorry for the delay…..Sven Botman

@les Habs


----------



## les Habs

Carlos Soler 

@MJG


----------



## MJG

Koke

@S E P H


----------



## S E P H

Monet FC is extremely proud to select...

Franck Kessie, CM [AC Free Agent]




@les Habs aka Wanda FC


----------



## les Habs

Mateo Kovacic

@AB13


----------



## AB13

_Conor Gallagher

@Evilo and @Savant _


----------



## Evilo

Martin Terrier
@Vasilevskiy


----------



## Vasilevskiy

Tomas Soucek

@Sonaldo7


----------



## Paulie Gualtieri

Konrad Laimer 

@Wee Baby Seamus


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Gianluca Scamacca

@SJSharks39


----------



## SJSharks72

Wee Baby Seamus said:


> Dominik Szobozlai
> 
> @SJSharks39



Damn should have picked before you

Houssem Aouar

@Live in the Now


----------



## Live in the Now

Need good third CB and not very many of the ones left are that great. Except maybe this one.

Jurrien Timber

@robertmac43


----------



## robertmac43

Gerard Moreno 

@The Abusement Park


----------



## The Abusement Park

Maxence Lacroix

@Venkman


----------



## Venkman

Thiago Silva

@Pavel Buchnevich


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

Tammy Abraham

Arnaut Danjuma

@Venkman


----------



## Venkman

Jean-Clair Todibo

@The Abusement Park


----------



## The Abusement Park

Jarrod Bowen

@robertmac43


----------



## robertmac43

Gabriel Martinelli 

@Live in the Now


----------



## Live in the Now

James Maddison

I want to take someone else but can't believe he's still there.

@SJSharks39


----------



## SJSharks72

Caglar Soyuncu

@Wee Baby Seamus


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

David Raum 

@Sonaldo7


----------



## Paulie Gualtieri

Iker Muniain

@Vasilevskiy


----------



## Vasilevskiy

Ciro Immobile

@Evilo @Savant


----------



## Evilo

Seko Fofana
@AB13


----------



## AB13

Memphis Depay 

@MJG


----------



## MJG

Andre Silva 

@S E P H


----------



## S E P H

Monet FC is pleased to select from the streets of Paris...


Cody Gakpo, LW/ST [PSV]

@les Habs


----------



## les Habs

Antonio Rudiger 

@MJG


----------



## MJG

Marcel Sabitzer 

@S E P H


----------



## S E P H

Monet FC selects from the Farm land,


Hugo Ekitike, ST [Ligue 3]


----------



## les Habs

Julian Brandt

@AB13


----------



## AB13

Thomas Partey

@Evilo and @Savant


----------



## Savant

Pierre Emerick Aubameyang 

@Vasilevskiy


----------



## Vasilevskiy

Yeremi Pino

@Sonaldo7


----------



## Paulie Gualtieri

Joel Matip

@Wee Baby Seamus


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Renato Sanches

@SJSharks39


----------



## SJSharks72

Amadou Haidara

@Live in the Now


----------



## Live in the Now

Noa Lang

@robertmac43


----------



## robertmac43

Ruben Neves 

@The Abusement Park


----------



## The Abusement Park

Patson Daka

@Venkman


----------



## Venkman

Pedro Porro

@Pavel Buchnevich


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

Gio Reyna

Marco Verratti

@Venkman


----------



## Venkman

Luis Alberto

@The Abusement Park


----------



## The Abusement Park

Timothy Castagne 

@robertmac43


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

Pavel Buchnevich said:


> Gio Reyna
> 
> Marco Verratti
> 
> @Venkman



Verratti already taken. I’m switching this to Youri Tielemans.


----------



## robertmac43

Isak

@Live in the Now


----------



## Live in the Now

Rodrigo de Paul

@SJSharks39


----------



## SJSharks72

Timo Werner

@Wee Baby Seamus


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Pierre Kalulu

@Sonaldo7


----------



## Paulie Gualtieri

Ismael Bennacer

@Vasilevskiy


----------



## Savant

Keylor Navas

@AB13


----------



## AB13

Stefan De Vrij 

@MJG


----------



## Vasilevskiy

Charles *De Ketelaere*​


----------



## Evilo

Wrong


----------



## MJG

Marco Reus 

@S E P H


----------



## S E P H

Monet FC selects from most overrated club on HFFutbal FC,


Harvey Barnes, LCM







@les Habs


----------



## les Habs

Domilson Cordeiro dos Santos, Dodo

@MJG


----------



## MJG

Zeki Celik

@S E P H


----------



## S E P H

Monet FC takes probably the most underrated player at the moment,

Takehiro Tomiyasu, RB [The Mighty Arsenal]


@les Habs


----------



## les Habs

Ibrahim Sangare

@AB13


----------



## AB13

Christian Pulisic

@Evilo and @Savant


----------



## Evilo

Alban Lafont
@Vasilevskiy


----------



## Vasilevskiy

Iñigo Martinez

@Sonaldo7


----------



## Paulie Gualtieri

Matheus Cunha

@Wee Baby Seamus


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Pedro Neto

@SJSharks39


----------



## SJSharks72

Evan N’Dicka

@Live in the Now


----------



## Live in the Now

Alex Sandro

@robertmac43


----------



## The Abusement Park

Mateo Guendouzi

@Venkman


----------



## Venkman

Gabriel Magalhaes

@Pavel Buchnevich


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

Angel Di Maria

Manuel Akanji

@Venkman


----------



## Venkman

Teun Koopmeiners

@The Abusement Park


----------



## The Abusement Park

Cheick Doucoure

@Live in the Now


----------



## Live in the Now

Not an easy pick cause there was another guy in the same league I liked just as much, but Moussa Dembele

@SJSharks39


----------



## SJSharks72

Jonathan David

@Wee Baby Seamus


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Luka Sucic

@Sonaldo7


----------



## robertmac43

Sorry again for the delay,

Ben White - Arsenal 

Matheus Nunes - Sporting


----------



## Paulie Gualtieri

John Stones

@Vasilevskiy


----------



## Vasilevskiy

Ivan Perisic

@Savant @Evilo


----------



## Savant

Kouadio Kone

@AB13


----------



## AB13

Domenico Berardi 

@MJG


----------



## AB13

Since Berardi is already taken, I take Marco Asensio 

@MJG


----------



## MJG

Eric Garcia 

@S E P H


----------



## S E P H

Monet FC selects Naby Keita, CM [Kentucky Fried Chicken]



@les Habs


----------



## les Habs

Malo Gusto

@MJG


----------



## MJG

Hugo Lloris

@S E P H


----------



## S E P H

Monet FC picks...










Denzel Dumfries, RCM [International League of Spies]


@les Habs


----------



## les Habs

Goncalo Inacio

@AB13


----------



## AB13

Nathan Ake

@Evilo and @Savant


----------



## Savant

Michael Olise

@Vasilevskiy


----------



## Paulie Gualtieri

Hakan Calhanoglu

@Wee Baby Seamus


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Kalvin Phillips

@SJSharks39


----------



## SJSharks72

Pape Sarr

@Live in the Now


----------



## Vasilevskiy

A classic of my teams.

Juan Cuadrado


----------



## Live in the Now

Marc Guehi

@robertmac43


----------



## robertmac43

Samuel Chuckwueze: 

@The Abusement Park


----------



## The Abusement Park

Grimaldo

@Venkman


----------



## Venkman

David de Gea

@Pavel Buchnevich


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

Sergino Dest

Angelino 

@Venkman


----------



## Venkman

Duvan Zapata

@The Abusement Park


----------



## The Abusement Park

Dominic Calvert-Lewin

@robertmac43


----------



## robertmac43

Marc Cucurella

@Live in the Now


----------



## Live in the Now

Nicolo Zaniolo

@SJSharks39


----------



## SJSharks72

Owen Wijndal

@Wee Baby Seamus


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Bonucci

@Sonaldo7


----------



## Paulie Gualtieri

Fabio Vieira

@Vasilevskiy


----------



## Vasilevskiy

Moukoko 

@Evilo @Savant


----------



## Savant

Noussair Mazraoui

@AB13


----------



## AB13

Davide Calabria 

@MJG


----------



## MJG

Yves Bissouma

@S E P H


----------



## S E P H

Lol, I can't believe this bloke is still available but Monet FC selects...




Leonardo Spinazzola, LB [Mourinho FC]
@les Habs


----------



## les Habs

Pablo Torre

@MJG


----------



## MJG

Wilfried Zaha

@S E P H


----------



## S E P H

Monet FC picks,

Jonathan Tah, CB [Somewhere in Germany]



@les Habs


----------



## les Habs

Sergio Gomez

@AB13


----------



## AB13

Emile Smith Rowe

@Evilo and @Savant


----------



## Savant

Rayan Aït Nouri

@Vasilevskiy


----------



## Vasilevskiy

Marcos Alonso

@Sonaldo7


----------



## Paulie Gualtieri

Pedro Goncalves 

@Wee Baby Seamus


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Sebastian Haller

@SJSharks39


----------



## SJSharks72

Benjamin Pavard

@Live in the Now


----------



## Live in the Now

Now that we have extra rounds I'll take Arnaud Kalimuendo

@robertmac43


----------



## robertmac43

Jamie Vardy 

@The Abusement Park


----------



## The Abusement Park

Adile Aouchiche

@Venkman


----------



## Venkman

Hakim Ziyech

@Pavel Buchnevich


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

Jeremiah St. Juste

Ilhan Meslier

@Venkman


----------



## Venkman

Tanguy Ndombele

@The Abusement Park


----------



## The Abusement Park

Dusan Tadic

@robertmac43


----------



## robertmac43

Adam Hložek

@Live in the Now


----------



## Live in the Now

I usually don't pick certain players for the comedy of it, but Jordan Henderson shouldn't be available and I'll take him.

@SJSharks39


----------



## SJSharks72

Thomas Lemar

@Wee Baby Seamus


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Tariq Lamptey

@Sonaldo7


----------



## Paulie Gualtieri

Marcos Acuna

@Vasilevskiy


----------



## Vasilevskiy

Warren Zaire-Emery

@Evilo @Savant


----------



## Evilo

Payet

@AB13


----------



## AB13

Dominic Calvert-Lewin 

@MJG


----------



## SJSharks72

AB13 said:


> Dominic Calvert-Lewin
> 
> @MJG



Pretty sure he’s gone


----------



## The Abusement Park

AB13 said:


> Dominic Calvert-Lewin
> 
> @MJG



I picked him already.


----------



## MJG

José Sá

@S E P H


----------



## S E P H

Live in the Now said:


> I usually don't pick certain players for the comedy of it, but Jordan Henderson shouldn't be available and I'll take him.



Sorry mate, I don't mean to up you, but Monet FC drafts Manuel Neuer, GK. Picture him mentoring Raya? Holy smokes...




@les Habs


----------



## les Habs

Lucas Digne

@MJG


----------



## AB13

SJSharks39 said:


> Pretty sure he’s gone



I will take Aaron Ramsdale instead then.


----------



## Paulie Gualtieri

Delete


----------



## S E P H

Sorry lads, been gone the entire day. Monet FC selects,

Sasa Kalajdzic, ST [better than Union Berlin]

@MJG


----------



## les Habs

Gerard Pique

@AB13


----------



## AB13

Renan Lodi 

@Evilo and @Savant


----------



## MJG

Robin Gosens


----------



## Evilo

Warmed Omari

@Vasilevskiy


----------



## Vasilevskiy

Meslier

@Sonaldo7


----------



## Paulie Gualtieri

Danilo (Juve)

@Wee Baby Seamus


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Yassine Bounou

@SJSharks39


----------



## SJSharks72

Dean Henderson

@Live in the Now


----------



## Vasilevskiy

Vasilevskiy said:


> Meslier
> 
> @Sonaldo7



Since Meslier was taken... Robert Sanchez


----------



## Live in the Now

Diogo Costa

@robertmac43


----------



## robertmac43

Lutsharel Geertruida

@The Abusement Park


----------



## The Abusement Park

Diego Carlos

@Venkman


----------



## Venkman

Ricardo Pereira

@Pavel Buchnevich


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

Luis Sinisterra

Piotr Zielinski

@Venkman


----------



## Venkman

Tyrell Malacia

@The Abusement Park


----------



## The Abusement Park

Nick pope 

@robertmac43


----------



## robertmac43

Justin Bijlow 

@Live in the Now


----------



## Live in the Now

Youcef Atal

@SJSharks39


----------



## SJSharks72

Diogo Dalot

@Wee Baby Seamus


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Unbelievable that he's still here, didn't take him because I already have so many Chelsea players, but holy shit. 

Jorginho. 

@Sonaldo7


----------



## Paulie Gualtieri

Alexander Nubel

@Vasilevskiy


----------



## Vasilevskiy

Tanguy Nianzou​
@Savant @Evilo


----------



## Evilo

Mohamed El Arouch 
@AB13


----------



## AB13

Ivan Toney 

@MJG


----------



## MJG

Reinildo Mandava

@S E P H


----------



## les Habs

@S E P H asked me to pick for him and the Monet twins take Mohamed Camara.


----------



## les Habs

Andre Onana


----------

